# Shipping pets to US from UK



## bellacat (Feb 23, 2008)

Has anyone got some pricing info they can give me for shipping dogs and cats from UK to US? Just looking for some general guidelines, we have three dogs, (big), and three cats..any idea what kind of cost this will be to NY area?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

It depends on where you move to, also. I think all pets coming into Hawaii go into quaratine, even if they are coming from the US. It's sort of the same situation as the UK. No rabies there.


----------



## mikew (Jun 1, 2008)

Cats - when we shipped to Florida - was only the cost of the Crates tickets & vet checks in the uk etc.
Dogs will probably need quarantine.
Each State has different requirements regarding vaccinations etc. Would advise contacting state vet.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I found this on the Centers for Disease Control site. There is no quarantine required unless the dog does not have an acceptable rabies vaccination certificate. The dog will be inspected and must have a rabies vaccination certificate that is more than 30 days old. It takes that long for the vaccination to be effective.

Places with quarantine restrictions are usually places that are rabies-free, like the UK and Hawaii.


----------

